# show us ya crocs



## haymista (Apr 2, 2009)

Do many people on this website keep crocs? how much are they? what do yours look like? 
cheers


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 2, 2009)

heres mine, 
freshy

paid 250 i think for him? 
eats like a champion


----------



## Isabel (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, 
when you keep crocs, where are you keeping them?
and do they grow as big as they do in the wild, or is it like goldfish, small tank small fish?


----------



## Noongato (Apr 2, 2009)

Leighroy, it looks like a stuffed/preserved one. Hahahaha
Be cheaper and less to feed if it were tho id imagine..


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 2, 2009)

It doesn't look right... like fake... a very good fake though


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

this is my freshy....












his current housing(been updated since photo)






and my salty...(old pics, will take some more if i get time)


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

and a pic or two of my freshys i had that unfortunantly pass away


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they legal to keep in QLD, what kind of licence is needed and how hard is it to get?
WHats the going rate for baby crocs these days?


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

i got my first two freshies at 265 each, the salty was 600, the current freshy i have i paid a little more, but its older.


----------



## gozz (Apr 2, 2009)

Heres a Salty


----------



## squishi (Apr 2, 2009)

they are still around about $250 but in qld you can't keep them unles you have a demonstraters liscence i forget what it costs now but last year after seeing them at the expo i wanted one right or wrong looked up the price fell off my chair and decided i will wait until you can get them on a more regular liscence. they will be at the expo again this year where you get to handle them


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


>


 

LOL Thats exactly what I was going to post until I got seriouse about asking a question lol good one


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, so what do you peeps in Victoria do when they get to a size that becomes quite the challenge? I imagine keeping large crocodiles in suburbia and disposal problems for a 4m salty isnt somthing most people can deal with, which likely is why they arnt so readily avail in QLD, so I'd be interested to know how this is dealt with in VIC.


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Ok, so what do you peeps in Victoria do when they get to a size that becomes quite the challenge? I imagine disposal problems for a 4m salty isnt somthing most people can deal with, which likely is why they arnt so readily avail in QLD, so I'd be interested to know how this is dealt with in VIC.


 
big enclosures, very big enclosures.....


----------



## saratoga (Apr 2, 2009)

here's mine...perhaps some of the little ones to grow up like this!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> big enclosures, very big enclosures.....


 

ok, but given that a large saltwater croc is a) not managable for most people and b) will be around for a good 50+ years if cared for, what do you do then? Is there somone you can give it to? 

I'd love to keep one, but yeh the question of what to do when they get over a metre or two and just how many previously captive crocs are going to end up in local waterways in the not too distant future cant help but be asked!

edit: like the pic above, tell me how any of you expect to single handedly manage and upkeep that animal in you're backyard! lol


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

i work with one croc currently thats just over two metres in length, he will sit on the table and be poked and prodded by all sorts of people without much of a fuss(mouth taped of course) feeds on stage, and is single handedly looked after by one person, getting him in and out of his crate, enclosure, everything.
the crocodile parks run an exchange programme, when the croc gets too big for you(ie over a meter) then you can send it up there, and they will send down a new baby with you only having to pay for the freight of the two animals. other then that you can send them to a wildlife park or sanctuary. obviously if you are going to keep a crocodile that is over say 3 metres, you are going to have a decent enclosure and have enough knowledge to know how to handle it. you would only ever need one other person unless you were moving him. and it would even be quiet easy to do it all without help, just always be wary of where it is and if you lose sight, get out of there quick!!


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> The crocodile parks run an exchange programme, when the croc gets too big for you(ie over a meter) then you can send it up there, and they will send down a new baby with you only having to pay for the freight of the two animals. other then that you can send them to a wildlife park or sanctuary.


 
Thats awesome! I just hate to think what happens to the little guy at the croc park - prolly becomes crocodile meat and leather bags... but oh well... Still good to know there is a system in place, now hopefully QLD will follow


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 2, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Thats awesome! I just hate to think what happens to the little guy at the croc park - prolly becomes crocodile meat and leather bags


 

yep, they hit 1.8 metres and they knock them off for meat and crocodile leather. this is why im never sending my crocs back there, they are destined to stay in my collection till i die(its thought crocs can live up to 150 years)


----------



## Allies_snakes (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my old house mates hatchy, it grew to about 1.5m and was in an enclosure pen/pond in our back yard, but had it stolen along with 7 snakes in a break & enter back in 05...:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## bulionz (Apr 2, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> This is my old house mates hatchy, it grew to about 1.5m and was in an enclosure pen/pond in our back yard, but had it stolen along with 7 snakes in a break & enter back in 05...:evil::evil::evil:
> 
> View attachment 85890


 sorry to here that would of been good if the croc was 2 more metres long hey and they tryed getting it


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 2, 2009)

Im SOOOOOOO moating my compound with salties. Double dare you times 9-11 squared to break and enter then


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 2, 2009)

Stop it! Your all making me want one. :lol:


----------



## SnapKitten (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on now, I didn't really mean "stop it". More pics of the cute ones.

And the big scary ones.


----------



## leighroyaus (Apr 2, 2009)

ha hes very very real, ill upload more pics soon and some of the enclosure, just formatting my computer atm tho so need to get all the pics back on here first


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 2, 2009)

A few wild ones.


----------



## haymista (Apr 3, 2009)

Awsommee, unfourtunately i dont think your allowed to keep crocs in NSW. Massive frownie face!


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 3, 2009)

*Crocs!*

A Mates Salty & my Freshie


----------



## elapid68 (Apr 4, 2009)

My Baby, my hissing, snapping, snarling baby.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 4, 2009)

nice crocs, i would be interested in seeing the enclosures these crocs are kept in... anyone with pics?


----------



## arbok (Apr 4, 2009)

how big do freshies get?


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 7, 2009)

arbok said:


> how big do freshies get?


 2.5 to 3 metres generally


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow  that very first photo is awesome. What a smiley fellow, and look at the mouthful of teeth...eeek....and the hatchlings in the plastic tub, I can't get over how little it is


----------



## GOOBA (Apr 11, 2009)

verry interesting! does the bite of a hatchling to yearling hurt much. 
and does any one know how much the licences cost in QLD n the regulations?
cheers jake


----------



## gozz (Apr 11, 2009)

GOOBA said:


> verry interesting! does the bite of a hatchling to yearling hurt much.
> and does any one know how much the licences cost in QLD n the regulations?
> cheers jake


 You dont want to get bitten a yearling can take a fingger


----------



## bulionz (Apr 12, 2009)

any1 got pics of outdoor enclosures for there crocs


----------



## BenReyn (Apr 12, 2009)

I've always wanted a pet freshy!
Ill give it another 20 years though
It'd be great to see anyone with an outdoor pit style enlcosure!!
Ben.


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for rubbing in the fact that for some absurd reason we can't keep them up here in Queensland


----------



## licky (Apr 12, 2009)

No offense but how can anybody keep a croc. Like dont they usually require kilometres of river? They are extremely territorial. Feed on things biggers then chickens. Live for ike 70 yrs. Somewhere i read that can get to 1ton?.
Somethings mayb shouldn't be kept as pets is all im saying


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 12, 2009)

licky said:


> No offense but how can anybody keep a croc. Like dont they usually require kilometres of river? They are extremely territorial. Feed on things biggers then chickens. Live for ike 70 yrs. Somewhere i read that can get to 1ton?.
> Somethings mayb shouldn't be kept as pets is all im saying


 
is that jelousy i detect?


any crocodiles in captivity were at some point destined to become a handbag, pair of shoes and a nice peice of steak. yes in the wild they require a kilometre or two of river, they live for over 100 years, maybe even up to 150, and they easily get to several tonnes in weight. and in the wild yes they eat things bigger then a chicken, but the also might only get a meal once a year. 

if being kept when they are at a size larger then about a metre and a half, you need to have a serious size enclosure, im in the middle of designing one for my salt that will last him the next 10 or so years, and then it will do my freshy for the rest of his life its going to have a big 12 by 6 foot indoor pond for winter with a large basking area, in an insulated shed so i can monitor the ambiant room temperature aswell, and then a big outdoor 6 metre by 6 metre pond with about 1.2 depth and a stream that should be about two metres wide, 90cms deep,and plenty of space to bask, with sun and shade at all hours of the day. it should hopefully be built by the end of this year


----------



## adelherper (Apr 12, 2009)

here are a few of my little fella i got him probly 3mths back now so he has grown bit
first one is were he gets feed
second is showing how tough he is
third just him
fourth his tank
fifth is him hanging out by his filter and heater where he hangs out alot
i plan to feed him tonight so ill try get picks of him eating


----------



## aprice (Apr 12, 2009)

licky said:


> No offense but how can anybody keep a croc. Like dont they usually require kilometres of river? They are extremely territorial. Feed on things biggers then chickens. Live for ike 70 yrs. Somewhere i read that can get to 1ton?.
> Somethings mayb shouldn't be kept as pets is all im saying


 
Lots of wild lizards and snakes also use a that much space. Have you seen how much distance a wild lacie can cover? Salties can grow to one ton, but that is a very large saltie, however freshies are much smaller, and the average sized food item for an adult freshy is generally not much larger than a tennis ball.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 12, 2009)

freshys suck saltys rule


----------



## adelherper (Apr 12, 2009)

i wanna get a salty next
much diff in set up from freshie??


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 12, 2009)

the croc farms must love selling salties to keepers as they know they will get them back one day seriously a 4m-5m salty in a private collection where do you keep your lions and tigers .


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 12, 2009)

most people will never get to keep a big croc because most die i said most but not all


----------



## shonny (Apr 12, 2009)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH so cute i want a croc ....


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 12, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> most people will never get to keep a big croc because most die i said most but not all


 why is this?
because they're not in the wild or??


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 12, 2009)

So hard not to be jealous! Can't wait till I move out and get some decent outdoor enclosures built!!


----------



## cassanova (Aug 4, 2010)

Im jealous i think i could keep a salty in my pool and mabey feed my cousin to him would that count as me murdering him or the croc killing him???:shock:


----------

